# Sunglasses for the Bahamas



## cherokeelullabyII (Apr 11, 2011)

We will soon be going to the Bahamas and need the best type of polarized sunglasses to be able to see the various shades of water for navigation purposes. What lens color is the best to help me see? I'm not interested in the most "stylish" or most expensive - just effective. Any suggestions?


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

they are expensive but I have never owned a better pair... Maui Jim, polarized, brown glass lens!


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Maui Jim's or Costa del Mar's, etc. ... any color that reduces the light transmission, polarized, have UVA & UVB reduction ... and if you can afford it 'diamonized' lenses so you dont scratch hell out of them when continually wiping off the deposited microscopic salt crystals. Expensive, but are the most 'optically' clear with the minimum distortion (headache potential). .... use croakies to keep the glasses from 'going overboard' or from stepping on them.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Gray for sunny days, amber to overcast. Simple, inexpensive. Believe it or not, Walmart has prescription sunglasses, and can polarize in any one of 3 colors, and can also mirror those glasses in any one of 5. Not an advertisement...

My "standard" pair for sailing and field trialing are a pair of distance prescription glasses with gray polarization and blue mirroring, mostly because they are the darkest pair of sunglasses I could get that were also polarized. They weren't cheap (because they are prescription).. I think I spent $150 for them though.

Cabelas has cheap polarized glasses in a lot of colors, for under $50.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got $170 into my Maui Jims. Expensive, yes, but best glasses I've ever owned.


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Gotta second the Maui Jims! My have Titanium frames, so salt water is not a problem. Light, comfortable, and the best lenses. They will make them in your rx at the factory if you need it.

Skywalker
T27 249


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

RichH said:


> Maui Jim's or Costa del Mar's, etc. ... any color that reduces the light transmission, polarized, have UVA & UVB reduction ... and if you can afford it 'diamonized' lenses so you dont scratch hell out of them when continually wiping off the deposited microscopic salt crystals. Expensive, but are the most 'optically' clear with the minimum distortion (headache potential). .... use croakies to keep the glasses from 'going overboard' or from stepping on them.


Agree. I prefer the Costas.

Brian


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had several pairs of Maui Jim's, and the lenses are second to none, especially the rose colored lenses. Personally, I find those to give the best contrast, even better than the gray or amber lenses for my blue eyes. I used to think rose lenses would distort the color spectrum too much and gravitated toward gray, but I really like the rose. That being said, the Maui Jim frames leave something to be desired. They aren't very durable, even the "sport" frames. MJ has a good repair policy and the repair prices are fantastic compared to the cost of buying new glasses from them, but it really adds up quickly. I had 3 pairs on the go at the beginning of this calendar year, and am down to one pair, and I'm really NOT that rough on them.

I just bought some $25 polarized sunglasses from a rack at a sporting goods store. I forget the brand, but they aren't anything high end (obviously). The lenses are not as good as my Maui Jim's, but for the money, I can afford to break them, drop them over the side, or scratch the heck out of them MANY times. Thus, they have become my "go-to" pair for the boat.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Maui Jim's !*

Maui Jim's, they are hands down the best sunglasses I have ever owned, been wearing them since 1998. Their customer service is top notch as well

Discontinued models can be purchased at Costco fairly cheap, about $75 - $100, compared to a place like Sun Glass Hut where you only find the latest models at a premium price, $250+


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Again, prescription, mirrored, tinted, polarized, titanium, Carribean Sun brand, from Wal-mart... now 4 years old (frames, I've redone the lenses 3 times, prescription keeps changing).

Less than Maui Jims... But again on the water go cheap, then not as painful to lose! So I heartily recommend JIMGO's post! Called it right, sounds like he's lived it too!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

SkywalkerII said:


> Gotta second the Maui Jims! My have Titanium frames, so salt water is not a problem. Light, comfortable, and the best lenses. They will make them in your rx at the factory if you need it.
> 
> Skywalker
> T27 249


Ditto on the Maui Jim's.


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

I have some Anarchy Eyeware surfer glasses that are just awesome. Polarized, Big frames and have taken a REAL beating without a hitch.

You can find them on Zappos as well, which means a replacement plan if you lose them.

I have this model:
Anarchy Indie Eyewear - Sunglasses


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Focusses the attention to have expensive sun glasses. I am very careful with mine and they are into their second year of full-time (every day) use.

Make sure that you try them on because there are huge differences in comfort even though the glasses may look very similar. Perhaps I have oddly-shaped bone structure in my cheeks (no comments needed!) but many of the good glasses I tried tended to rest/touch on my cheekbones rather than on my nose. i am sure the differences are a matter of a millimeter or two. Try then on and then squint, smile, etc to make sure that they don't touch when you move your facial muscles.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

This summer I got some Maui Jim's from my optomitrist. The first time I put them on, I said WOW. I could not believe the colour rendition, the clearity and the brightness without glare. My opto says the lenses are the industry standard.
Good sunglasses need to be well cared for no matter how cheap. Strap so they don't fall into the water. Always put them away properly in their case and never lay them down or you will eventually forget them. Then someone else will have the best sunglasses you ever owned.


----------

